# '04 350z engine in an '03



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

So I'm getting to the point where I actually have the money to buy a new engine for my beloved Altima. So I have started looking around for engines. I found someone locally with a vq35de out of an '04 350z with rear damage 80k on it and I talked him down to $500. I know the 350z's are VIN A and the Altima is Vin D. Does anyone have any insight if it is still usable? What the differences are?

On a side note, has anyone done a VQ37VHR or VQ35HR swap yet?


For those who didn't see:
http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/161521-3-5-motor-drop.html

My Engine removal was due to a bad timing tensioner.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't mount the RWD engine in the transverse mount cars. Placement of things is different.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

chimmike beat me 2 it lol..totally diff engines and setups lol..any vq35 from a nissan fwd or fwd infiniti will work..ebay lists them for under a 1000 with around 80k


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, Nick, we should def meetup after my car is fixed 

So the 4th digit vin makes no difference? Because I see allot of V35's from 07 Altimas with like 15k under $1k


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

yea for sure man..and im not sure about the 07's thats when they changed the cars to the new gen..but if you find a fwd 02-06 vq35..youll b able to swap it right in im 99.9%


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope someone could chime in on that, because I've heard conflicting reports about swapping the rev up vq35de.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

what do you mean rev up?? the engines 02-06 are exactly the same if its fwd


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm talking about putting a 2007 long block in. I know the 02-06 are all compatible.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Retell said:


> I'm talking about putting a 2007 long block in. I know the 02-06 are all compatible.


i mean as long as it bolts up i dont see why not..im sure our tranny wont bolt up i could b wrong..call a nissan d.ship ans ask lol..but as long as it bolts up and u get a tranny your using all the 07 components and ecu and all that and getting an extra what 30hp?:fluffy: woooo its worth it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is the 30hp worth swapping the entire engine harness and making it work with the original main harness and keep in mind you would have to initialize the keys to work with the new ECM? I don't think the swap is as easy as as y'all make it out to be!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it won't work with the original harness or ECU as the extra 30hp comes from variable intake cam timing which is not on your original motor.


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have one last question which I am 99% sure I know the answer to but I just want to double check. All 02-06 engines will work regardless of AT/MT? Just have to swap the flex plate with a flywheel right?

I am currently looking at an '04 Maxima Engine with 17k for $1,000.

I should be ordering Friday.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Retell said:


> Thanks guys, I have one last question which I am 99% sure I know the answer to but I just want to double check. All 02-06 engines will work regardless of AT/MT? Just have to swap the flex plate with a flywheel right?
> 
> I am currently looking at an '04 Maxima Engine with 17k for $1,000.
> 
> I should be ordering Friday.


good to hear man..and yes it will work 02 to 06 and either manual or auto will work the tranny will bolt up..i think you would just have to transfer your shift cables and what not.. from your manual..im not 100% on that tho i know for sure an auto isnt gonna have your shift cables


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

What do you mean shift cables, wouldn't the shift cables be on the transmission? Why would I have to transfer them?

Hey nick can you PM me your AIM/MSN?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

Retell said:


> What do you mean shift cables, wouldn't the shift cables be on the transmission? Why would I have to transfer them?
> 
> Hey nick can you PM me your AIM/MSN?


i dont have aim or any of that..i just never really looked to see if where the shifter cable is under the hood is its connected to the tranny or not..when i glance at it it looks a little to high to b on the tranny it very well could b though id hafta to check better


----------



## Retell (Apr 27, 2010)

Ha okay, just was curious, gonna pull it up on alldata. Thanks for just confirming it'll fit, sooo cannot wait to have her running again.

I've decided my final performance mods will be. Mufflers, CAI, intake plenum spacer, and Greddy Emanage )


----------

